# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Como ser natural al hacer un truco?

## Yao Min

Hola magos y magas,

¿Haces magia a niños y niñas pequeños? Yo quiero hacer magia a mis niños pero no me lanzo. Tengo poca experiencia y... al hacer un truco estoy tan pendiente de si verán el truco, que no hablo fluido y... 
¿Hay algún "truco" para creerse uno mismo que lo que está haciendo es mágico y hacerlo con naturalidad?

¡Ya sabéis...los niños no se cortan un pelo si te pillan!

Un saludo.

Yao Min.

----------


## jesus

Hola Yao Min, que tal?

Pues si, la verdad es que hacer magia a los niños es muy difícil. Mas que hacerles magia hay que entretenerles con unos cuentos ?historias" que adapten unos juegos, es mas y cuanto mas sencillos sean, mejor, los juegos digamos complicados no se les escapa una hay que hacerlos muy bien y si son sencillos, primero que ha nosotros nos resulta mas fácil y estamos mas seguros de hacerlos bien y segundo que podemos distraerles mejor con nuestra historia, hay que metérselos en el bolsillo sea como sea, no dejan de ser niños y hay que hacerles sentir diferentes cuando se les hacen juegos. Es mejor creo yo, utilizar cosas grandes bolas de esponja, flores, pañuelos y todo de muchos colores vivos eso les distrae por ellos mismos sin tener que hacer mucho mas. Bueno Yao animo que poco a poco veras como consigues tu propósito 

                          JESUS

----------


## Agus

No llevo mucho haciendo magia pero he podido comprobar que cuando más as practicado un truco, más natural te sale luego.

----------


## jesus

Hola Agus, no solo te sale mejor sino que casi te olvidas de lo que estas haciendo, quiero decir que no hace falta estar pendiente de hacer "la trampa" sino que sale sola, eso te da mucha vía libre, como estar pendiente de la gente, mirarla, hablarla, es decir hacer tu juego mucho mas ameno e interesante y por supuesto si se llega ha conocer bien un juego te da garantías suficientes para que a la gente le guste mucho mas.          NOS VEMOS............

----------


## JAVIER P.

Hola Yao Min:

No sé si es porque no te olvidaste de citar a las magas y por tu expresión tan cariñosa de “mis niños y niñas”, que tu mensaje lo asocié con un maestro o maestra. 

Imagino que te estás refiriendo a niños con una edad comprendida hasta 7 años. 

Más doloroso, quizá, que la denuncia delatora de los niños cuando captan “algo”, es sentirte responsable de una pérdida de ilusión, a semejanza de la de “los reyes magos”.

El mejor “truco” para hacerlo con naturalidad es tenerlo absolutamente ensayado, y con escasísimas posibilidades de fallo. Lo de creerse uno mismo que estás haciendo algo mágico, pienso que eso lo tienes que poner tú y nadie más que tú.

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que te han escrito los demás compañeros. Aunque no te guste la idea de poner “historias” a tus juegos de magia, en estos casos, las creo indispensables.

El entretenimiento y la fantasía que les puedas transmitir a tus niños y niñas serán los factores principales que te harán alcanzar el éxito.

Sólo por esa inquietud, me vuelvo mago mentalista, y te vaticino que lo conseguirás...

Saludos mágicos.

----------


## fernan

Un abrazo grande para mis queridos amigos magos:

    Respecto al tema en cuestion, tengo una cierta opinion, que- como practicamente todo lo que opino con respecto a la magia- parte de la mas subjetiva de las subjetividades.
Los recursos para conquistar o llamar la atencion de un niño son innumerables al exponerlos en forma teorica. 
Colorido
variedad
Rutinas "contadas"
Musica alegre
Tamaños grandes en los accesorios
Gags
participación
etc 
etc
etc
Sin embargo he visto a magos que reunian TODOS esos elementos, mas una tecnica magica irreprochable fracasar estruendosamente frente a una platea infantil.
¿Que significará esto? 
Algun simplista arribara a la conclusion de que a los niños no se les puede hacer magia. (Eso lo lei por ahi en otro foro)
A mi me parece (Y esto no es menos simplista) que el hacer magia infantil es un arte en el que ESPECIALMENTE se tienen que combinar dos factores que pocas veces se toman en cuenta en nuestra amada profesion:
Técnica (practica)
Actuación (Ensayo)
Creo esto como una verdad unica en la magia ya que de los dos factores unidos nace lo que me parece que hace atractivo o no un acto para cualquier ser humano: LA PERSONALIDAD DEL ARTISTA.
Y aqui llego a lo simplista: los niños mas que nadie advierten si el mago tiene "onda" con ellos o no.
Y es cierto que hay personas que tienen mas feeling que otras con los niños, e incluso algunas que no lo tienen en absoluto.
Mi humilde consejo es el siguiente:
Si tenes poco o ningun interes en relacionarte con niños, si no te resultan atractivos, si te dan miedo, si notas que no les caes simpático, no hagas magia infantil.
Si por el contrario te ocurre lo opuesto: Práctica,  ensayo, todos los elementos precedentes y a disfrutar con los niños.

Un abrazo, nuevamente, Fernan

----------


## zhoraida

Claridad, expresividad en tus palabras y acciones, historia en la que ellos se involucren, que sean parte de la magia que estas haciendo. Las cosas que mejor perciben y asimilan soin las cosas grandes y llamativas, por eso todo lo que hagas tiene que estar magnificado para que les llegue. Tus expresiones deben ser grandes, los objetos cuanto mas grandes mejor, colores como decian por aqui.
Para que tu te sientas comodo haciendo magia domina esa magia a la perfeccion y disfruta con cada gesto o expresion que veas en ellos, disfruta de lo que tu mismo estás contando o viviendo, metete en la historia con ellos. 
Y como dicen Fernan si no te llevas bien con ellos olvidate........
Un saludo
P.D: genial eso de acordarte de nosotras

----------


## ignacio_valentino

Como menciuonaban, a los niños no basta con mostyrarles el juego, si no  que tienes que entretenerlo, y divertirlos... recuerda que para ellos todo es magia. como para alguno de nosotros, por lo tanto el ver un mago si bien es cierto al comienzo es muy "Entretenido" si no les sabes llevar el ritmo, se aburriran y terminarasn contigo... y claro... la practica y la confianza en tus movimientos te iran dano la soltura necesaria papra reir, hablar y despistar....

la practica hace al Maestro....
Saludos Valentino

----------


## jido

Muchas veces los crios no saben muy bien que es un mago. Cuando hablamos de mayores de 12 años (o yo por lo menos me marco esa edad) ya saben que ven a una persona que produce ilusiones.
Pero los más pequeñines no lo tienen claro.
Sabne que si ven a un payaso: les hará reir, pero algunas veces si ven a un joven o una joven que sacará un conejo de una chistera no saben relacionarlo con nada más.
La capacidad de abstracción de los más pequeñines es complicada.
Por eso, y me uno a la opinión de los otros compañeros que hablan más arriba, ayudarte de historias, de colorido, de gags, de humor es un punto fundamental para las actuaciones con niños.
Un cuento, un decorado o acompañar un juego con canciones o con una simple guitarra es muy efectivo.
Pues a mi me resulta en muchas ocasiones que antes de hacer desaparecer alguna cosa (como un simple pañuelo con los muchos recursos que disponenmos) resulta mas efectivo si los niños pronuncian las palabras mágicas junto al mago, o mejor si pueden cantarlas todos juntos.
Y claro, es una opinion.

Que seais felices !

----------


## Mago  Loui

yo quiero recomendar practicar frente   UN ESPEJO Y SI ES DE TAMANO GRANDE ES MEJOR UNO PUEDE OBSERVAR LOS TRUCOS Y SER SU PROPIO JUEZ DESPUES DE VARIAS PRACTICAS HACERLO A UN AMIGO Y PEDIRLE QUE TE DIGA QUE NECESITAS MEJORAR.

----------


## thomas

Siempre he escuchado y leido que la magia para niños es la más dificil, y creo que estan en lo cierto.

Mi consejo para alcanzar la naturalidad , es ser uno mismo, los niños suelen captar cuando se les pretende engañar y cuando no.

Altenar juegos faciles, donde ellos participen, es para mi la clave de una actuación, Yo siempre comienzo la actuación con algo que no es puramente magia, me presento como el ayudante que no sabe magia, uno que pasaba por alli, es una forma de conectar con los niños , luego hago un efecto fuerte , y los niños ya estan situados en ambiente y comienzo

----------


## kike

con mucha practika, buena presentacion y missdirection... no hay problemo

mas natural imposible

----------


## 46u5t1n

un truquillo que nunca me ha fallado: utiliza cosas muy vistosas, e incluso grandes como han dicho por ahí. hace que se fijen mas en el objeto que en tus manos o acciones.

----------


## saintmonkda

SI A LOS NIÑOS HAY QUE ENTRETENERLOS ELLOS SE DISTRAEN FACILMENTE  Y UNO LOS PUEDE INDUCIR A  LO MISMO ,...Y COSAS GRANDES COLORIDAS Y VISTOSAS LOS DISTRAEN CON GRAN FACILIDAD


:D

----------


## magokruxel

cuando un mago ensaya diariamente, y con seguridad en lo que esta haciendo, la magia le sale automaticamente, y en verdad estan haciendo magia, porque como se sabe lo que vas a hacer, no tienes que estar pensando mucho en lo que vas a hacer luego...

----------


## ignoto

Un consejo escueto:
¡Diviértete!

----------


## Mago Aranda

si no estas seguro practica .si no estas seguro practica .si no estas seguro practica.. si no estas seguro practica.

              puedo seguir si quieres pero de momento lo dejo asi

----------

